# need strapping / harness for long distance running / cycling



## sysworks (Nov 28, 2011)

i use Accu-chek spirit combo pump 
im after a secure and very comfortable pump  strap / harness for extended exercise 

thanx


----------



## Northerner (Nov 28, 2011)

Hi, welcome to the forum  I use a Spibelt for running - you forget it's there and it doesn't move about at all.


----------



## Phil65 (Nov 28, 2011)

Northerner said:


> Hi, welcome to the forum  I use a Spibelt for running - you forget it's there and it doesn't move about at all.



.......How long have you been pumping for alan?


----------



## Copepod (Nov 28, 2011)

Welcome Sysworks

Most people who I know who have pumps and run / cycle long distances have improvised their own pump attachment devices - an orienteer who'd I'd never met before gleefully lifted up his top to reveal a pump taped to his back, then we both revealed our pockets full of jelly babies! 

Julia who uses an insulin pump and runs in mountain marathons & adventure races and has cycled John O'Groats to Lands End may spot this and respond - she has tips for keeping pump out of streams / burns etc.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 28, 2011)

Phil65 said:


> .......How long have you been pumping for alan?



Mine is a pretend one Phil  I also use my spibelt to carry my meter and strips and a good supply of jelly babies


----------



## Phil65 (Nov 28, 2011)

Northerner said:


> Mine is a pretend one Phil  I also use my spibelt to carry my meter and strips and a good supply of jelly babies



ahhhhh! Just trialling to see how it would feel eh?


----------



## trophywench (Nov 28, 2011)

LOL at you lot!

If I may ask - whereabouts do you wish to 'stick' your pump Sysworks? - and what pump is it, cos some co's make all sorts of nifty solutions and say Roche ( where the pump is a tad bigger than eg Medtronic) might have just the thing you need, whereas perhaps an Animas solution wouldn't be big enough for a Roche one, if I'm making sense .....


----------



## sysworks (Nov 28, 2011)

*accuchek spirit combo*

Hey Trophywrench

umm id like it hidden chest or small of back, maybe stomach but the tubing always get in the way...... i rip the cannulas out regularily clumsy clutz


----------



## sysworks (Nov 28, 2011)

opps slighly dyslexic sorry


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Nov 28, 2011)

sysworks said:


> Hey Trophywrench
> 
> umm id like it hidden chest or small of back, maybe stomach but the tubing always get in the way...... i rip the cannulas out regularily clumsy clutz



To stop the cannula being ripped out just use some Mefix tape across the tubeing near the cannula. You can also loop the tubeing like a hose pipe and pop some tape around it to hold the loop in place.


----------



## trophywench (Nov 28, 2011)

... or use shorter tubing whilst exercising LOL

Someone makes a sort of shoulder holster - sort of what you see in American films for pistols - but made of a soft stretchy material that you'd wear next to you under your T-shirt.

What did Phil65 land up using for cricket?


----------



## Phil65 (Nov 28, 2011)

trophywench said:


> ... or use shorter tubing whilst exercising LOL
> 
> Someone makes a sort of shoulder holster - sort of what you see in American films for pistols - but made of a soft stretchy material that you'd wear next to you under your T-shirt.
> 
> What did Phil65 land up using for cricket?



I use tape as Sue suggests and simply put the pump in my pocket whilst fielding....I disconnect when batting. Once a cricket ball hit spot on the cannula.....did it bleed! So I always make sure the cannula is on my right side whilst batting!


----------



## Julia (Nov 30, 2011)

Hi Sysworks. 
Welcome to the forum!
I enjoy cycling, both mountain biking and road, and endurance running (mainly off road).

I think I must be quite lucky as I don?t seem to have a problem with how to wear my pump. I use a Medtronic with the big clip that comes with it. I usually just clip the pump to my waistband (often round the back when I?m cycling) and tuck all the tubing into my shorts/leggings/pants. Sometimes I?ll have the pump towards my body and the clip outwards, depending on the shorts, if that makes any sense?

I also use a spibelt northerner mentioned to carry small testing kit (leaving pockets for jelly babies) for longer runs.

I?ve done two 2-day mountain marathons with my pump now and again just clip my pump on leggings waist band. You have to carry a bag with everything for overnight camp (tent, stove, food, sleeping bag etc) and I have worried about the waistband of the bag rubbing out the cannula. No worries though, the last one I had preplaced 3 cannulas just incase one rubbed out, but they were all fine! More of a problem though for me is waterproofing pump as there is a very high risk of getting very wet on stream crossings. I can?t stand using the waterproof case while running as it?s so bulky, uncomfortable and you can?t easily get to the pump to bolus. And I have had a pump fail after a very very very wet 17 mile trail race ? went to stop temp basal at the end and found buttons were sticking!

I?m sorry your cannulas keep ripping out sysworks. I must just be lucky but I do take quite a lot of care to make sure tubing is all tucked away into shorts etc. Also I do always carry a spare insulin pen if I?m more than an hour away from car/home.

I hope you find something that works for you. Let us know how you get on!


----------



## sysworks (Dec 2, 2011)

but i have hair on my body and do not suggest i shave it :-=)

diabetic nurse said that hmmm and didnt get best response lol

the tape on ube sounds good thiough


----------



## sysworks (Dec 2, 2011)

hey Julia thankyou

i use accuchek and it doesnt fit the mediotronic kit and the clip is slightly slippy and pops off belt regularily but thats why im here 

thankyou


----------



## Phil65 (Dec 3, 2011)

sysworks said:


> but i have hair on my body and do not suggest i shave it :-=)
> 
> diabetic nurse said that hmmm and didnt get best response lol
> 
> the tape on ube sounds good thiough




I have to shave my stomach area every few weeks .....it's no big deal


----------



## trophywench (Dec 3, 2011)

Sysworks, are you using that horrible hard plastic clip thing that the pump fits into, that has the clip on the back? - useless and sticks out a mile from whatever you clip it onto, then when you move it falls off?

If yes - get a 'skin' - they are soft and the clips on em, although they look as if they won't - usually stick like you-know-what to a blanket!


----------



## sysworks (Dec 4, 2011)

trophywench said:


> Sysworks, are you using that horrible hard plastic clip thing that the pump fits into, that has the clip on the back? - useless and sticks out a mile from whatever you clip it onto, then when you move it falls off?
> 
> If yes - get a 'skin' - they are soft and the clips on em, although they look as if they won't - usually stick like you-know-what to a blanket!


Hey TW

Yes i am using the har dplastic clip

ive googled "Skin" (lots of nasty results) it, do you know who makes it please


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Dec 4, 2011)

There you go http://www.accu-chekinsulinpumps.com/ipus/


----------



## trophywench (Dec 4, 2011)

LOL @ sysworks!

I got my pump this year, I got a skin from my DSN the same day, but they were offering one free anyway so now I have two.  I'd ring em meself if I were you and see if you can grab one gratis!


----------



## Copepod (Dec 4, 2011)

On Sysworks' unpleasant surprises searching for "skin" or "skins" - try searching for "towing" when what you really want are towing devices / leads for helping a weaker adventure racing team member when running / cycling.


----------

